# newb with some night shots of Minneapolis, MN



## shane12286 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello everyone. I recently purchased a Panasonic Lumix GF-2. I love it so far! I'm definitely still in the learning stage. These are some of the first photo's I have attempted. They're all night shots because that's the only time of the day I'm not working or at school, and I find them interesting. No post photo editing has been done to any of these, because I don't have a program to do so and I'm new. All feedback is welcome. :mrgreen:


----------



## jake337 (Dec 16, 2011)

Minnesnowta for the win!!  They should call it Minnesnowtasometimesbutraininginthewinterforsomereasoninsteadnow, Mn.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 16, 2011)

i really like the industrial appearance you captured in #3


----------



## ChefCanon (Dec 16, 2011)

Really like your #7 i believe. Bridge railing shot. While move to the middle of the bridge would have been cliche I think it would have created a very nice shot.

Use to live about an hour south of Minneapolis myself. Family still lives there.


----------

